# Overclocking- Could use a hand :)



## vali200 (Mar 22, 2012)

hello  i bought a new computer and it has some potential i would like to know what, to what level and how i should SAFELY overclock my computer to get better performance. 
Motherboard- AsRock EXTREME4
Chipset- AMD FX-4100 3.6GHz quad core
Video- AMD Radeon HD 6850
Mem- Kingston HyperX Blu 2x 2Gb
Source - Inter-tech energon 750 W
Case - Thermaltake V9 (big fans)
I would appreciate very much some help , i've checked some sites found that i could overclock my procesor with air fans to 4.6 but at 4.4 it just went blue screen, downed to 4.2 and seems its stable, i mention that at the same time i overclocked my memories from 1333 to 1600, and i would also like to overclock my video card, please tell me if anything is wrong and what needs to be done . Thanks !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is no "safe" OC. OC'ing puts unneeded stress on components and voids warranties.
If it's stable at 4.2 and not 4.3 then 4.2 is the limit.
I would strongly suggest you remove any OC until you replace that PSU with a good quality unit of 650W minimum as soon as possible.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------

